# Suche spezielles GFX Programm



## Mann-im-Mond (4. September 2004)

Hallo an alle,
Ich suche seid langem ein Programm mit dem man solche schönen Hintergründe machen kann:

http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/eadesign/others.html 

THX an alle Antworten ;-)


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. September 2004)

Eine wilde Mischung aus 3D-Programmen (Cinema 4D, 3D Studio Max etc.)
oder Landschaftsgeneratoren wie Terragen.
Photoshop oder vielleicht auch Ultra Fractal könnten beim Blauen und
Violetten Wallaper zum Einsatz gekommen sein.

Ich hoffe die Informationen helfen dir weiter


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (5. September 2004)

un für sowas ? 
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/eadesign/1024x768/Ultrasonic-Sound-1024x768.jpg 
geht das mit Photo impact 7 ? wenn ja wie ?


----------



## fluessig (5. September 2004)

Vielleicht bekommst du das mit Sinedots hin (PS Plugin - gibt ein Tutorial dafür auf dieser Seite).


----------

